
The three legacies of Darwin - fwez
http://www.tni.org/article/three-legacies-darwin
======
fwez
I particularly liked the penultimate paragraph, I will quote here:

"But the natural sciences rightly forewarn us that there are limits to this
process – the law of entropy, while the dominant discourse of mainstream and
conventional economics from Harvard to Cambridge to Beijing University to
Delhi University has no theoretical notion of limits and is therefore the most
dangerous of all social science disciplines when it comes to thinking about
ways to live in harmony with our environment. It is not for nothing that one
of the earliest and most thoughtful and ecologically sensitive of economists,
Kenneth Boulding, way back in the 1950s said, that to believe in unlimited
growth in a finite world one had to be either a fool or an economist!"

